
Show HN: Sublime Text Database Client - alexggordon
https://sequoiastudios.io/db1
======
alexis-d
I've been using Jetbrains' 0xDBE recently
([https://www.jetbrains.com/dbe/](https://www.jetbrains.com/dbe/)) and I
highly recommend it:

    
    
      * it works with IDEAVim
      * it uses JDBC so you can easily connect to "non-standard" DBs by using any JDBC driver
      * it's better than psql/vsql/... for dealing with complex queries (you have a real editor rather than limited readline support, if you're lucky enough to have readline support)

~~~
dontscale
Nice. Great way to shit on OP and steal his/her thunder under the guise of
being helpful with alternatives. _"...I was simply (insert BS justification
here)."_ Sure you were.

~~~
xemoka
I'm not sure if you realise how combative your comment is. You mock and
belittle alexis-d with no real reason other than your own perception.

Why can we not talk about tools that we're using to get the job done, isn't
this what part of HN is about? This isn't Product Hunt or a site for purely
marketing products.

------
mullsork
Pretty cool but that pricing... I'd be happy to shell out $9 if the trial was
successful and the app felt more useful than the alternatives. But $29?

~~~
occsceo
I agree. I feel its worth the $9 price point too. $29? No way. Sublime
Integration isn't worth $20 when I can just alt+tab. There are a lot of free
apps that provide a ton more db functionality.

~~~
wbond
But if you are alt-tabbing, you no longer have the full suite of Sublime Text
tools to work with. You don't have multiple cursors, and you can't use goto
file, you don't get nice syntax highlighting, you can't select and execute SQL
embedded in other source code files.

In the grand scheme of things, I think it all depends on how much you interact
with a db. If you just run an odd command here and there, $30 may seem like a
lot. If you work with databases for an hour or more a day, this could be a
huge time-saver.

~~~
occsceo
I don't know that I'd save that much time switching back and forth between
sublime and workbench is my typical workflow. I gain a lot from the multiple
cursors when building multiple insert/delete statements...but not sure what
other situations where I could leverage this plugin to save time [with sql].

I am interested to see how "version 2" of this pans out.

For the record, workbench is not the end-all. It is quite clunky.

------
Timucin
$29 for running sending queries to the sql client through sublime? I'll pass.

------
alexggordon
Hey everyone! I just wanted to add a little back story to DB1

I developed DB1 mostly this summer and put a lot of work into figuring how to
do the various parts of it. I posted it here looking for as much feedback as I
can get on the various parts of it (the cost was something I struggled a lot
with). I also have a lot of features in the pipeline for DB1 that I think add
a lot of additional value to the product[0].

Feel free to let me know any questions or comments you have!

[0]
[https://github.com/sequoiastudios/DB1/issues](https://github.com/sequoiastudios/DB1/issues)

------
gamesbrainiac
I think pgcli (for postgres) still remains a better option. It has code
completion.

~~~
glogla
Pgcli is good, but there are two "modes" to use DB. One is interactive
querying, which pgcli is good for.

The other is developing a complex query and running it again and again, while
watching the result, or maybe running multiple queries and comparing the
result, etc. That is more of a task for text editor that can execute queries
than a CLI query tool.

Now, I don't think this is worth the 30 USD. Something like the upcoming 0xDBE
might be worth it, especially since you can avoid stupid Oracle SQL Developer
that hands every time there's a network problem.

~~~
imakesnowflakes
>The other is developing a complex query and running it again and again, while
watching the result...

I created a small Python/Flask application with integrated Ace editor that run
in tabs for this exact use case..

[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/Pygmie](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/Pygmie)

It has been a HUGE time saver for me. It also has a query history that is
saved to browsers local storage. So no more lost queries due to a
system/server crash.

------
mescalito
I went ahead and gave it a try. I choose the first db in my local environment,
give "select * from users" for a spin. It's a table with 84k records. It's
loading for quite a bit now. I see is a big table, however isn't huge. I
wonder if there's something to warn about long result queries and also if you
can somehow prevent this, by adding a fixed limit to a query or something like
that, maybe making this configurable?

EDIT: Might it be possible to stop a running query, still loading :).

One thing I couldn't figure out from your page is how the trial works? Would
just end at some point or would you remind us to license from time to time, in
the like of sublime text/svn form wbond?

------
ZenoArrow
Looks promising, could see myself using it at some point in the future.

On a related note, it's a shame SSMS doesn't work with more databases (aside
from as linked databases), I haven't found any database management tools that
are better (commercial or free/open-source). The only drawback I've found with
SSMS so far is limited colour theme functionality and slightly awkward
debugging of .NET assemblies (you'd want to use VS2013 for writing them
anyway, so it's not much of an issue). I'd be interested to know what's out
there, perhaps I've missed something. What do Java developers tend to use?

------
rlvesco7
Emacs provides support for all major databases. You can interactively "send"
chunks of sql to the db client, get syntax highlighting, etc. However, this
seems better in that it does not rely on db clients. That said, here is a cool
write-up of using emacs with postgres: [https://truongtx.me/2014/08/23/setup-
emacs-as-an-sql-databas...](https://truongtx.me/2014/08/23/setup-emacs-as-an-
sql-database-client/)

------
saurabh
Get dbext.vim if you are a vimmer.

[http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=356](http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=356)

Current databases supported are:

ODBC / Perl DBI

Mysql

Oracle

Oracle Rdb (VMS)

SAP HANA

SAP Sybase SQL Anywhere (SA/ASA)

SAP Sybase IQ (ASA)

SAP Sybase Adaptive Server Enterprise (ASE)

SAP Sybase UltraLite (UL)

Microsoft SQL Server

IBM DB2

Interbase

SQLite

PostgreSQL

Ingres

Firebird

[https://mutelight.org/dbext-the-last-sql-client-youll-
ever-n...](https://mutelight.org/dbext-the-last-sql-client-youll-ever-need)

Working with SQL in Vim, by Kris Jenkins

[https://vimeo.com/76005855](https://vimeo.com/76005855)

------
astateoftrance
No one using DBeaver?

~~~
xmstr
I use dbeaver for my oracle work, it's a great tool. It beats using the
bloated sqldeveloper.

------
favadi
Anyone knows what is current status of Sublime Text? I think the version 3 is
already in beta for years.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Sublime Text is fine :)

Edit: I'm a moderator on the forums. I've been in touch.

~~~
coldtea
We've had 3-4 months without a new dev release though, after it had picked
some steam.

~~~
luch
Well that's to be expected from a one-man company (IIRC). There used to be a
time when you had yearly releases at best for commercial software (and you had
to renew your license in order to get the new version). Not every company has
to invest in continuous release.

I'm perfectly happy to get infrequent but stable evolutions for Sublime Text.

PS : However if the author could open his source code in order for me to take
"inspiration from it" and improving my own Python codebase, that would be
great :p

~~~
coldtea
> _Well that 's to be expected from a one-man company (IIRC). There used to be
> a time when you had yearly releases at best for commercial software._

The thing is those "dev builds" are not actual releases -- the last 10 or so
of them represent at most a few dozen commits, and quite small and isolated
features or fixes.

So, to put it in other words, the activity is like he has abandoned coding
again the last few months (after a short stint of activity that followed a
year-long halt).

~~~
jbrooksuk
> and quite small and isolated features or fixes.

This is simply not true. Jon wrote a parser for the new .sublime-syntax files,
rather than using .tmTheme files.

~~~
coldtea
That was released in "Build 3084 / Release Date: 8 April 2015". I'd also count
the "new regex engine" as a major feature, landing in 3085, 5 May.

Since then, for 7 builds, it has been small scale fixes and minor
improvements, even them stopping altogether around July 10.

[http://www.sublimetext.com/3dev](http://www.sublimetext.com/3dev)

I also remember what the development pace was like for ST2 -- those builds
were coming up several times a week even, so that's something to compare
against.

~~~
RubyPinch
What features do you want? (that arn't handled by the plug-in system) What
bugfixes do you want?

~~~
coldtea
Several. Improved multiple file search, an an API so that multiple plugins can
annotate the gutter at the same time, etc.

